# schaltung für trialbike



## yaabaa (25. September 2008)

ich wollte mal fragen ob es sowas wie ne schaltung für ein trialbike gibt??

weil wen ich 200m fahre bin ich so gut wie tod


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2008)

Sicher, wo ein Schaltauge ist ist auch eine Schaltung mÃ¶glich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaabaa (25. September 2008)

schaltauge? °_°


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2008)

Kassettennabe
+
Ritzel
+
Schaltauge
+
Schaltwerk
+
Zu der Anzahl der Ritzel passende Kette.
+
Schalthebel
+
SchaltzÃ¼ge
+
SchaltzughÃ¼lle




Bitte.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. September 2008)

variante a:ich glaub wenn du nach 200 metern mit dem trialbike tot bist, dann is der sport nix für dich...
variante b:wenn du so gut wie der tod bist, dann will ich den mal trialen sehn...


----------



## triptonight (25. September 2008)

Vielleicht hat er es auch mit den 200 Metern nicht ernst gemeint und ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## trialisgeil (25. September 2008)

...untertrieben wenn dann


----------



## yaabaa (25. September 2008)

200 m 

war übertrieben

aber ihr wist doch was ich mein, wen man nen kilometer fährt und halt eigendlich schon mal schnell voran kommen will is man schon nen bissl auser atem

vieleicht hab ich ne zu kleine übersetzung oder so 

vieleicht weiß da jemand was zum jaabaa 499


------------------------------------------------------------------------

können wir nicht mal 2 neue themen auf machen?

einmal "fragen rund ums bike"

und "fragen zur technik"

weil ich glaub es nervt wen ich für jede frage nen neues thema aufmache ?? oder??


da hät ich gleich ma ne frage zum bike

irgendwie ist mir heute der schlauch gerissen

jetz bestell ich sowieso handschuhe, schoner.. schlauch...

...da hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte doch auch gleich nen felgenband bestellen  

sieht doch bestimmt cool aus wen da so weiße kreise in der felge sind


meine frage: muss ich jetz dazu irgend nen kleber kaufen ?? oder wie ist das felgenband imlaufrad fest gemacht? an meinem schlauch war auch noch so nen art mehrl??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2008)

Das Mehl ist Talcumpulver(?), dadurch breitet sich der Schlauch optimal im Reifen aus, wenn Du ihn aufpumpst. Man kann auch Babypuder nehmen.
Das Felgenband ist recht elastisch und hÃ¤lt ohne Kleber oder sonst was in der Felge, da der Durchmesser des Bandes geringer ist als der der Felge, ist es relativ straff.


----------



## yaabaa (26. September 2008)

danke


----------



## triptonight (26. September 2008)

Dein Yaabaa 499 ist ja ein 20" und da sieht es mit einer Schaltung schon etwas schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (26. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Babypuder



Babypuder ist kein adÃ¤quater Ersatz fÃ¼r Talkum.. Es ist Ã¶lhaltig und macht deshalb SchlÃ¤uche porÃ¶s.. Da verlierst du mit der Zeit Luft..


----------



## yaabaa (26. September 2008)

vieleicht hat de vom trialmarkt meinen schlauch ja mit babypuder eingeschmiert^^

der is auch einfach so gerissen und porös geworden


----------

